# '71 Schwinn light weight "Ghetto Grinder"



## MULE SKINNER (Sep 16, 2018)

Started to post this in the Schwinn light weight section but didn't want to aggro the natives,so here it is in the custom threads.This is my '71 Super Sport "Ghetto Grinder".There is a long story behind this bike and I won't bore everyone with the details right now,let's just say I brought it back from the grave.I finally got to ride it this afternoon and had a very pleasant time.The seat I have on it right now kinda' sucks but I'm gonna try to adjust the angle a bit and see if it helps.Most of it is Schwinn,some ain't.I put on a set of El Cheapo Kenda K35's.They aren't to bad for running on fairly good pavement.It is set up as a six speed.Sweet,smooth ride...


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 16, 2018)

Were all the cable guides busted off?


----------



## MULE SKINNER (Sep 16, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Were all the cable guides busted off?



This is part of the "long story".Most of them were damage,a couple were broken.So I removed them all.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 16, 2018)

Nice work bringing one back on the road!


----------



## morton (Sep 17, 2018)

MULE SKINNER said:


> Started to post this in the Schwinn light weight section but didn't want to aggro the natives,so here it is in the custom threads.This is my '71 Super Sport "Ghetto Grinder".There is a long story behind this bike and I won't bore everyone with the details right now,let's just say I brought it back from the grave.I finally got to ride it this afternoon and had a very pleasant time.The seat I have on it right now kinda' sucks but I'm gonna try to adjust the angle a bit and see if it helps.Most of it is Schwinn,some ain't.I put on a set of El Cheapo Kenda K35's.They aren't to bad for running on fairly good pavement.It is set up as a six speed.Sweet,smooth ride...
> 
> View attachment 869871




I like anything that saves a bike from the scrap yard or a rust away into a rider.  Because it has little cash value, you can build it away you like without worrying about destroying "value" or losing money.  

Junk yard dogs are cool.


----------



## MULE SKINNER (Sep 17, 2018)

Schwinn499 said:


> Nice work bringing one back on the road!



Man,Thanks.I thought I was the only one left who saw beauty in "junk".This bike is by no means collectible or valuable to anyone but me and like two other people on the planet but it's history is intriguing to say the least.The original owner was a high school friends dad who bought it when he came home from Vietnam.He died in a terrible accident about 15 years or so ago.The original owners cousin (another personal friend) ended up with the bike after the dust settled and intended to "restore" it but died while on vacation in Colorado 2 years ago.I happened to stop by for a visit two weeks before he went on said vacation and he gave me the bike because he had lost interest and want someone who would appreciate it to have it.So I'm lucky owner number three.The hubs were completely frozen up and trash when I got it.Also the stem was frozen into the steer tube and I ended up trashing the original forks trying to get it out (thinking they could easily be replaced).Learning curve kicked in on the fork R/R because apparently for a short while the Super Sports (and other Schwinn's I'm sure) had a 7 3/8" steer tube which seems to be difficult to find.I ended up buying a Hozan 1' x 24 TPI threading die and holder off of fleabay just so I could re-thread and cut down forks for this bike.I'm sure I'll use it on others in the future and it was cheap so no biggie there.Anyhow,I'm about to go for another ride on it this afternoon so I guess it all worked out.I'm lovin' this little "rat" so far.


----------



## MULE SKINNER (Sep 17, 2018)

morton said:


> I like anything that saves a bike from the scrap yard or a rust away into a rider.  Because it has little cash value, you can build it away you like without worrying about destroying "value" or losing money.
> 
> Junk yard dogs are cool.



Thanks.I love the ugly ones too.I have a 1970 Super Sport that is "cherry".It is all original except for the wheel set and tires right down to original bar tape.I'll have to get some pics of it posted soon.I've really been enjoying being on this site so far.It's nice to be able to visit with like minded folks.


----------

